# Car and Driver



## NYC_Guy (Nov 13, 2008)

Does anyone have the number for a good driver with a nice car for a fancy evening out ... or is this the type of information people keep to themselves for fear that their favorite driver will be busy when they call? I want to make a good impression on a client. Help?


----------



## NYC_Guy (Nov 13, 2008)

I found a name/number. Once I try them out, I'll post a review. 

Anyone else found someone good recently?


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hrm seen a few limo services around. Sorry bud, but I can't recall the names. Did you find a guy with a nice ride then?


----------



## NYC_Guy (Nov 13, 2008)

Fingers crossed, a co-worker gave me the name and number. I'll soon know if the ride is nice or not. I'll post an update then.


----------



## NYC_Guy (Nov 13, 2008)

Here's my update: I spoke with a driver named Abdul Jabbar. From 1930 until 0030 his charge was AED300. He drives a nice, new ... umm ... mini-van with a tour operator's logo on it. The car is clean and well-kept, but it's not a Lexus or BMW sedan with leather seats. Also, Abdul Jabbar is very nice, courteous and professional, but he doesn't know his way around very well. He takes directions without complaint and is available on short notice. I think for a group outing to a concert, club or event, it's an excellent option, as the car fits 6-7 passengers, and there's no driving or battling taxi lines afterward. His phone number is 050 565 5985.


----------

